# Интересная музыка



## AKKO MEN (6 Июн 2012)

Ютила сюита "Картинки для детей", эту сюиту играл Юрий Шишкин.


----------



## MAN (7 Июн 2012)

Музыка интересная и сами Вы интересный. Создали недавно тему (правда в неподходящем для этого разделе), где предложили всем выкладывать ноты Унто Ютилы, а теперь, спустя несколько дней, вдруг размещаете ноты этого композитора совершенно в другом (и опять-таки не самом подходящем) месте форума. Это зачем так витиевато, позвольте осведомиться?


----------



## AKKO MEN (7 Июн 2012)

Извините, я не заметил в каком разделе создал тему. А пока выкладываю еще найденное произведение Ютилы 
Lida - samba


----------

